# New here *



## shergates (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone   I am new here and not sure if this is how I post something in the area I want to. The point I am at right now is looking into IVF. I have been ttc for 9 yrs now. They have done all the tests and the only thing they have said is that my FSH levels are slightly high. I have had afew attempts at IUI but it didn't work  They have now said IVF is the best path to go down now. The only thing is the cost involved I am trying to think of ways to fund raise some money towards it but unsure at the moment any ideas?   I would be grateful. I hope everyone is the best the can be going through all this. Wish you all the luck in the world. Hope to get some replies Love Sherina xx   I am 27 and DH is 29 I have never mean pg


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi,

MP here again. I've pasted a link to the Unexplained Fertility area on this site. You might find some relevant info there. I'm sure others will reply to you as well on this posting.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

MP


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Shergates! and welcome to FF!! 

I'm sorry your IUI goes haven't worked   , it's horrible. I'm fairly new here too but have found that there seems to be a 'room' for every imaginable situation where you can go and get advice   and support  . 

I don't have any good ideas  about saving the money for your IVF but I hope you'll have a brainwave very soon!   

Good luck, B xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya and welcome,

You have come to the best place for support and advise, the only thing I thought about money is do you have anything that you could sell around the home? I have loads of stuff around the house and if I actually managed to get off my lazy bum I am sure we would make a couple of hundred at a car boot or something, I know it is not enough for tx but it would be a start I suppose. I am in the same sort of situation as you, and I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, hope your dreams come true

Take care
wanttobeamummy
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *shergates* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Summer82 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Shergates,

I'm also quite new here and have to say that the support and advice you recive here is nothing more than a saviour at times!!Good luck with the money making ideas, sorry I have none for you.

Sending you big hugs  and  

Kelly
xxx


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi shergates..

Welcome to ff hun  

I,m pretty new to all this myself and have only just started ICSI treatment.. 

You could think about egg share, where if you have enough eggs left over after your egg collection, you could donate them and get some money off your own treatment.. I,m not sure how much you would get off, but I did read somewhere that it was half ? But dont quote me on that   Might be worth looking into.

Sending you some positive vibes      

Jump xxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Shergates,

  Welcome to fertility friends it's a great site for advice and support.

  I'm sorry IUI didn't work for you honey.

  Why not egg share it will bring down the cost for you, Like Jump mention it's worth a look.

   with whatever you decide.


                                                            Strawberries xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Shergates    Welcome to the site    Sorry to hear about the IUI   but definitely worth investigating egg share as a way forward without breaking the bank.

Big ^Cuddles^ to welcome you to the site and good luck with your next treatment  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Sherina, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

There are quite a few ladies here with FSH problems and I am sure you can get laods of advice from them on tips to help lower it. Try checking out the complimentary therapies board for extra advice. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

C~x


----------



## sarah-anne x (May 28, 2007)

Hi Sherina  

Hopefully this site wil provie you will some good support.  I aso have high FSH levles and jus started the nazal spray on 3rd July for the IUI process, I have aslo been put on the waiting list for IVF jus incase.

I have aslo found a really good reflegologist who can help with my hormoe levels, I plan on having treatment once a week throughout my treatment.  Sho has already had a few sucesses so fingers and toes crossed.

Im 31 and dh is 29 been married for 4 years.

Sarah-Anne xxx


----------



## shergates (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words its so nice to know there are people out there going through the same thing  How come it never seems to be anyone else around you  I seem to see pg women everywhere and it seems to be more on the days where you cant handle it   Anyways lets just keep each other going I'm sooo glad I found you or the site found me?,... Love Sherina


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Shergates

Will your doctor not help you at all ? Sometimes the GP will help ? have you asked ?

We asked for xmas and birthday presents to be money and saved towards treatment that way

have put some on the house 

it is really hard, wish you lots and lots of luck for what ever lies ahead and 
know what you mean about pg women everywhere

love and 
MC xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sherina  

Sorry to hear about your IUI and your FSH, this IF lark is certainly a rollercoaster    

Not sure if you have investigated Egg Share but that is a way of lowering the costs  

All the best for the future.

xx


----------

